# Dachshund puppy back hump



## HappilyDappily (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone, new puppy owner here for a miniature dachshund, I've noticed compared to pics of other dachshunds his back is slightly humped; is this cause for concern do you think? Thanks in advance, I love pet communities.




  








38EE5222-732E-4F9F-9066-4510FB1FD269




__
HappilyDappily


__
Jun 13, 2020


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would get him checked by the vet at some point. Have you spoken to the breeder by the way, that should be your first port of call ?
He's very cute by the way, what's his name ?
https://dachshundbreedcouncil.wordpress.com/health-and-welfare/


----------



## HappilyDappily (Jun 13, 2020)

I’ve just messaged her, thanks for the advice! I’ve also got his jabs in a few weeks so I’ll check with the vet then. His name is Henry, blue eyed dapple!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

This is what's known as a roached back. I'm not that familiar with daxies so I couldn't tell you if it was normal for a pup to have this. I do know that dogs grow and change and this may just be a phase, but definitely worth checking with your breeder and your vet.


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

Particularly worth checking with the vet ASAP as he is a dapple and therefore prone to health problems such as IVDD, if I recall correctly.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Pricivius said:


> Particularly worth checking with the vet ASAP as he is a dapple and therefore prone to health problems such as IVDD, if I recall correctly.


Dapple in itself isn't an issue, but puppies of 2 dapple parents ( double dapple ) are very bad news and shouldn't be bred. Ever.I don't think IVDD is a common result of such breeding but tends to be familial. Double dapple puppies are often born with small or missing eyes,malformed ears and deafness..


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Dapple in itself isn't an issue, but puppies of 2 dapple parents ( double dapple ) are very bad news and shouldn't be bred. Ever.I don't think IVDD is a common result of such breeding but tends to be familial. Double dapple puppies are often born with small or missing eyes,malformed ears and deafness..


Dapple just being a different term for merle then
slightly disconcerting for those who dont know 
I myself only having learnt it recently, 
but then
ive always shied away from daxies cos of the reknown back problems

I also learnt, just today, via auntie google
that
daxies arent actually classed as long dogs
but short legged dogs

every day is an education


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> ive always shied away from daxies cos of the reknown back problems


I must admit it was a concern of mine and one reason why I wouldn't get a puppy. 
Getting Tango at 9 years old I was told that having got to that age with no back problems meant she was very unlikely to suffer any in the future, which kind of makes sense.
Reena had her first and only episode just before her 6th Birthday , requiring emergency surgery.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

As @Sarah H says that's usually what you call a roached back. Most commonly seen in sight hounds.

Personally as @SusieRainbow says get Henry vet checked ASAP. The reason dachshund are classed as short legged or limbed is they have dwarfism.. Just like humans with any type of dwarfism this causes back problems. As straight backs are usually seen, and no roaching in the breed I would rather check Henry out early than leave it too line. Spines are fragile and are responsible for the entire nervous system so I just wouldn't risk leaving this to chance with a young active dog. It might be nothing to worry about, it might actual 'help' to some extent or it might be a complete hinderence that may need medical attention sooner rather than later. I really don't know.


----------



## HappilyDappily (Jun 13, 2020)

You’re all amazing people, thanks so much for reaching out, the breeder doesn’t see any issue, thinks it’s his belly as he develops, and he’s not a dapple, but I’m going to check with the vet regardless and will update you all on the outcome.


----------



## HappilyDappily (Jun 13, 2020)

*double dapple


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

HappilyDappily said:


> *double dapple


No, he doesn't look like a double dapple,they often have white on them. He's a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Mameritus (10 mo ago)

HappilyDappily said:


> You're all amazing people, thanks so much for reaching out, the breeder doesn't see any issue, thinks it's his belly as he develops, and he's not a dapple, but I'm going to check with the vet regardless and will update you all on the outcome.


Hi! Do you have an update on this? What did the vet say?
I have a little 3 month old dachshund and his back is a bit arched too and I wonder if I should be concerned (he seems perfectly happy and healthy)


----------

